# Anesthesia code for facet injection



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 12, 2011)

What is the correct anesthesia code for 64490 --  64495, in 2011 crosswalk indicates anesthesia care not typically required, there is no anesthesia code. Would you use unlisted anesthesia code 01999?


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 13, 2011)

I had heard since image guidance is now included in the descriptor to use 01936, I use to use 01992


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 13, 2011)

What sort of anesthesia are you speaking of?


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 13, 2011)

*anesthesia for facet*

type of anesthesia: local/Mac


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 13, 2011)

*anesthesia for facet*



Oceanlivin said:


> What sort of anesthesia are you speaking of?



Hi: Type of anesthesia: Local/Mac


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 13, 2011)

*anesthesia for facet*



dwaldman said:


> I had heard since image guidance is now included in the descriptor to use 01936, I use to use 01992



I do not see where it states to use 01936, in my anesthesia crosswalk book it does not give any reference to use 01936, just states: anesthesia not typically required, there is no anesthesia code???  Do not have many pts' having facet injection in hospital setting, but when there is not sure which anesthesia code to use.  There are several ins carriers that do not allow anesthesia for several injections /facet injections is one of them.  I'm in NJ so may vary from state to state


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 13, 2011)

It cannot be local/mac
No such thing exists.
It is either local or monitored anesthesia care (mac)
If you are talking about monitored con sedation, there is a code for that but no one pays it.
If it's local it's bundled.
If it's truly mac then the anesthesiologist or the crna is going to bill it out separately.
The code for the mac would be 01936


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 17, 2011)

*facet*

it's Mac, I do have problems with many carriers denying anesthesia for facet injections


----------



## Peter Davidyock (Oct 22, 2011)

What modifier and NPI are you using for the anesthesia?


----------



## brantjea (Oct 31, 2011)

For 64493 i use 99144 moderate sedation


----------



## aaron.lucas (Jan 20, 2012)

actually you should use 01991 or 01992 depending on the position of the patient.  the code description specifically states that it's for injections, and it's the only one for injections.


----------

